# An esoteric look at culture, geography and ball



## peanutbutterpie (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey everybody, after graduating in 2012, I spent 2013 traveling the country and playing street ball in many major cities, I noticed many cultural differences in terms of how the game is played and how people conduct themselves on the court, I generally found that the underlying culture of an area would manifest itself on the court. I chronicled my experiences here: 

http://www.onebidwonders.com/category/hiap/

https://www.facebook.com/PBPIE34

please give it a read and let me know what you think


----------

